# MEDIO FÍSICO > Embalses > Embalses - General >  La reserva hidráulica se encuentra al 77,4% de su capacidad total

## FEDE

Hola a todos:

Aquí os dejo noticia sacada de agroinformación.com
http://www.agroinformacion.com/notic...dad-total.aspx

Un saludo a todos  :Smile: 

*La reserva hidráulica se encuentra al 77,4% de su capacidad total*

Actualmente hay 43.036 hmde agua embalsada, lo que representa una disminución de 807 hm3 el -1,5%.

27/07/2010 

MARM.-La reserva hidráulica está al 77,4% de su capacidad total. Actualmente hay 43.036 hmde agua embalsada, lo que representa una disminución de 807 hm3 (el -1,5%) con respecto a los niveles de la semana anterior, con variaciones que afectan a la cuenca del Duero que ha perdido 201 hmmientras que la Cuenca Atlántica Andaluza ha caído en 2 hm 




La reserva por ámbitos es la siguiente: 
Galicia Costa se encuentra al 70,8% 
Miño-Sil al 75,3%, 
Cantábrico 72,7% 
Cuencas internas del País Vasco al 85,7% 
Duero al 81,8% 
Tajo al 70,2% 
Guadiana (Castilla-La Mancha y Extremadura) al 84,8% 
Cuenca Atlántica Andaluza al 88,0% 
Guadalquivir al 83,2% 
Cuenca Mediterránea Andaluza al 77,0% 
Segura al 61,8% 
Júcar al 54,0% 
Ebro al 80,5% 
Cuencas internas de Cataluña al 80,4% 

Esta semana las precipitaciones han afectado a las cuencas de la vertiente mediterránea. La máxima se ha producido en San Sebastián - Donostia con 52,0 litros por metro cuadrado.

----------


## ben-amar

La reserva por ámbitos es la siguiente:
Galicia Costa se encuentra al 70,8%
Miño-Sil al 75,3%,
Cantábrico 72,7%
Cuencas internas del País Vasco al 85,7%
Duero al 81,8%
Tajo al 70,2%
Guadiana (Castilla-La Mancha y Extremadura) al 84,8%
Cuenca Atlántica Andaluza al 88,0%
Guadalquivir al 83,2%
Cuenca Mediterránea Andaluza al 77,0%
Segura al 61,8%
Júcar al 54,0%
Ebro al 80,5%
Cuencas internas de Cataluña al 80,4% 


Me gusta,..... mucho, muchisimo :Stick Out Tongue:  :Smile:

----------

